# whos all from Prince George on here



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whose all from Prince George on here . and lives in pg wheres the best stores to go too


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here's a list of those with Prince George in their location: Member List - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

The "Best" stores are in Vancouver.........

Doug


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

JFT,

have a beer at the PG hotel for me. Catch a big Skeena steelie. 

Hammer


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

The Skeena is still there, but the PG is a parking lot!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> here's a list of those with Prince George in their location: Member List - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


You are one amazing mod John !!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Gordon! :bigsmile: Much appreciated to receive a compliments from awesome members as yourself :bigsmile: Honestly the mod team here as a whole is an amazing group of people. Just doing my part to help our great members & friends here buddy :bigsmile:


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> whose all from Prince George on here . and lives in pg wheres the best stores to go too


There's only two stores that sell fish and both are pretty lame. Total Pet is on Victoria St. and Pet Land in College Heights by the Home Depot. Pet Land is rediculously overpriced ($42 for a Tropheus Duboisi.. lol) but they do have a pretty decent selectioin and are clean. Total Pet is pretty dirty.


doogie said:


> The "Best" stores are in Vancouver.........
> 
> Doug


This man speaks the truth


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i was shocked when i seen the tanks a total pets.


----------



## Rometiklan (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, Total Pet and Pet Land are your only 2 choices in Prince George. As mentioned, both places are really pricey. There used to be Petcetera at Spruceland before they went belly up, and I think Walmart used to have fish too but they've long since gotten rid of their fish department. I think some of BCAquaria's sponsors ship fish to Prince George. April might if you ask nicely, and you can check with Canadian Aquatics. Good luck with your search for fish up there.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

well if any one want to do group order up here with charles and stuff would be happy too


----------

